# Movie called Sylvester?



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I was looking for cross-country videos on youtube when I found 



 fantastic clip. Apparently it's from a movie called Sylvester. Has anyone seen this movie? Is it good? I just might buy it.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

it looks good. it looks like the people thet made it might at least know some thigns about riding ive seen to many hrose movies where it looks like nobody there knows anything about horses. lol but i definitly want to look into that movie....


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Never heard of it but I would love to see it. Thanks for the idea. Just don't know where to find it.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Chapters has it.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Never knew Chapters existed, thanks!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I own that movie , it was one of my faves when I was younger. Melissa Gilbert plays in it. The story line is cute ...rags to riches type : ) I know a lot of horse people who dont like to watch horse movies because of how unbelievable they are but I remind myself they are just movies and my 10 yr old and I watch them together: )


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep..seen it. Has Melissa Gilbert (from little house on the prairie) in it. Good little movie.

If you have netflix you can watch Slyvester online.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I grew up watching that movie. My Mom had to rent it for me everytime she went to the video store, that was the movie that got me into eventing, that and Pony Club.

It is a great movie. You'll definately have to watch it.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

My FAVORITE ALL TIME MOVIE!! I had the original with the original box and everything.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Very good movie!! You WANT to watch that one


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I have a giftcard for Chapters but there are several books I want, so we'll see.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> My FAVORITE ALL TIME MOVIE!! I had the original with the original box and everything.


 
WOW, that may be worth something ....I looked forever to find that movie and just within the last couple months I found it on ebay !


----------



## ariielise (Nov 3, 2009)

Great movie. Search "Sylvester horse movie" on you tube. You can watch the entire thing in ten minute clips. I just open them all and let them load, then watch. There are a lot of movies on there like that, including horse ones.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Love that movie! I own the original release VHS with it's cover too XD


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Ariielise, thanks for that idea. I don't really feel like spending $20 on a movie right now. Truthfully I can never watch more than 10 minutes of something anyway.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I taped *Sylvester* off the telly years ago, great little movie! Really loved the horse 

I've been trying to buy it on DVD but it's not available on region 2 :-(


----------

